# How to quiet the Jingles??



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is a simple but important dilemma that I would like some help with. 

My 6 year old girl has atypical epilepsy, she does not have grand mal seizures, she has small tremors. She is medicated but still has the tremors several times per day. About a month ago, I noticed that when I would put on her collar after getting home from work, as I moved it close to her head it would jingle, and she would have one of her epileptic tremors. It seemed rather far fetched that this could be happening, but I thought I would stop the jingling and see what happened. I wrapped a rubber band around the tags and lo-and-behold, since I have done that I have figured her tremors have reduced by about one-third. I didn't tell my DH I did this, but even he has noticed that she is not tremoring so much. 

So, herein is my dilemma. The rubber bands don't last very long, they break after about a week. So I would like a more permanent way to keep them quiet. 

I can't take the tags off, they are her licence, microchip tag and another tag with our phone numbers so I need all of them. 

I know other people don't like the jingling so what do they do to stop it without removing the tags?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I dont keep their collars on anymore when they're on my property, but when I did I got these tag silencers that go around the edge if the tags. They worked ok there was still some jingling. I got them at petsmart, but last I checked they don't have them anymore, but it's worth a shot if you ablosutley don't want to take the collar off. You could also try attaching a small cloth pouch to the collar (stick the tags on there and let it hang off the collar).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have heard of tags that are designed to lay flat on rolled leather collars, I have no idea if this company is good but they have something "quiet".
Pet ID Tags, Dog Tags, Collars, Leashes!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are also little pouches that fit over the tags: Amazon.com: Dog Tag Pet Silencer- Black: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I use these: LongDog Leather Works - Martingale Dog Collars and love them. They look nice and fit well on their collars. I didn't want something dangling on the chest b/c then Madix dinks with it.

Here is my lab with his red bag:


Madix's is super hard to see but it's just to the side and slightly underneath the extra tab of his leash....


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Cassidy's Mom and FG167, both of those look like they would do the trick. I will have to order one or the other.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Where I live now, the only tag dogs are required to wear is their license, which has two holes, so I've got it zip-stripped to the collar where it lays flat and doesn't move.

I previously had a license, rabies tag, and tag with our information on the collars and those got to be pretty annoying. I found little pouches at the sporting goods store (****'s) that are made for runners to put on their shoes to keep a house key in. They're a great little size to hold tags and work well with collars, too. I think they're about $4.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a Tag Bag from Long Dog Leather, they work great! I also have a Boomerang Collartag from Boomerang Pet Tags: Guaranteed to last. Mailed today, Free Shipping. on Bianca's collar, they lie on the collar like a nameplate so there is nothing hanging down to jingle. 

Here's a pic of both:










That's Bianca's collar. You can see the Collartag on the left and the Tagbag on the right. The Collartag has my contact info, and all her other tags like city license, rabies tag, AKC CAR tag are in the bag.


----------

